# Aquasport or Hydrasport?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife has decreed that we need a bigger, nicer boat... And NO projects or fixer-uppers... 

I have a budget (self imposed) of $12,000 and want something 19ft or more. Preferably in the 20-21ft range. No bay boats. CC preferably, but will consider walk-arounds, but the walk-arounds will have to be in the 22-23ft range. I want to fish 5 comfortably.

I have been looking at craigslist and keep getting attracted to Aquasport Ospreys and Hydrasport Vectors. I have never seen either of these brands in person, so I have no idea how nice they are. Anyone have any opinions? I was down at the coast this past weekend for 4 days and tried to set up some appointments to look at boats, but none came through. Either they were tied up for the weekend, or just didn't answer.

I also kinda like the Aquasport Explorers, but my wife frowns when I show her walk-arounds. She says that they have too much wasted space and that the cabins get musty and hot... haha

I was looking around this time last year for a larger boat, but had some weight contraints. My Tacoma will only pull so much boat. But that issue is gone. My wife is buying a Tundra. So I can pull pretty much anything that I could afford to buy. :thumbup:

Thoughts or other suggestions? Please no "For $10,000 more, you could get a ______" or any lectures on how unsafe a $12,000 boat is ,and that I need to spend $40K to be safe on the water. These are issues that popped up last year. :whistling:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I know nothing about the two you listed but I would imagine you could find a 19 cape in that price range, I've never been on one but if theyre like the 17 offshore it'll ride like a bigger boat. I have enjoyed the 17 the times I've been on it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked at Capes last year when I was looking for a boat. All of them that I can afford seem to have the aluminum tanks in the floors and these were a big corrosion/leaking in the bilge problem. The newer ones with the poly tanks in the console fixed this, but they are out of my $$$ range. Besides that, they are pretty wet rides and I just dont like them much... Let the flaming begin....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> I looked at Capes last year when I was looking for a boat. All of them that I can afford seem to have the aluminum tanks in the floors and these were a big corrosion/leaking in the bilge problem. The newer ones with the poly tanks in the console fixed this, but they are out of my $$$ range. Besides that, they are pretty wet rides and I just dont like them much... Let the flaming begin....


Don't you ever say that again on this forum!!


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure how far Aquasport has come nor what years you are looking at, but...

My folks owned a 1997 Aquasport 17.5' CC with a 90hp Evinrude. It was purchased new from the boat dealer that used to be at Hollywood x Fairfield. They had nothing but problems out of that boat. it was in for warranty work no less than 6 times in the two years they owned it. Each and every time it had to do with electrical problems related to the gauges and seals around the console.

Just my .02


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

You might consider looking at a Sea Hunt in addition to the ones you listed. I picked up a WA in your price range last year after looking for about 6 months. The biggest cost factor for a boat in this range is going to be the outboard. If you are okay with a Merc/Johnson/Rude 2 stroke you shouldn't have a problem if you are patient. If you want a 4 stroke Yamaha you are probably not going to have any luck.

With Snapper season starting soon don't expect any deals for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

BubbaFett said:


> If you are okay with a Merc/Johnson/Rude 2 stroke you shouldn't have a problem if you are patient. If you want a 4 stroke Yamaha you are probably not going to have any luck.


I actually prefer a JohnnyRude 2 stroke. I'd like a Yamaha 2 or 4, but not hoping for it. A Merc is a minus for me. Not a deal killer, but a minus.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no idea on either one of those boats, but i do own a WA, here is a good way to get her to agree to look at one. you can put a porta potty in it and no one has to see her "go" in the middle of the gulf. not sure if yall have kids but mine love to play in the cabin it keeps them busy for hours while we get to fish. i wasn't to keen on the WA but i pretty much stole the boat and it has grown on me. im sure one will grow on you too.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> I have no idea on either one of those boats, but i do own a WA, here is a good way to get her to agree to look at one. you can put a porta potty in it and no one has to see her "go" in the middle of the gulf. not sure if yall have kids but mine love to play in the cabin it keeps them busy for hours while we get to fish. i wasn't to keen on the WA but i pretty much stole the boat and it has grown on me. im sure one will grow on you too.


Haha, yeah, I've tried the potta-potti gig. She's not buyin it. She's all about maximum fishing room. haha. Oh, and no kids. The big advantage to a WA to me is cost. I can get a WA for about 2/3 to 3/4 the cost of similar CC. But it looks like anchoring is going to be a huge PIA. I anchor pretty much 100% of the time. I'm going Friday night to look at a 23WA that is here in town. It's a Trophy, but I have to look at what's available. There's not much up here away from the coast. I think it's going to be too big though. We'll see.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a 23 WA, if you get down here (pace,Fl) i can take yall out and see if its something you would consider. I understand she wants maximum fishing room but a good WA doesn't loose fishing room. Most people think a WA looses alot of fishing room, some do some dont. I love mine for the most part, i keep all my gear stowed away from the weather, the kids play in it (even though you don't have any), my wife can pee in peace, and if the weather gets really bad we have some where to go. 

Be very careful of the Trophy brand, they are bayliners "offshore" name. they are entry level boats not that thats bad but they tend to come with junk motors and most of them have wiring issues and their hardware is not good even if it is stainless its not the "304" or "314" or whatever number we call the marine grade stainless.

I own a 23 Proline so its not like its a Contender or Yellerfin or anything special i have my issues as well. But i can fish 2-4ft seas pretty comfortably as long i understand i will take a beating lol.

And anchoring is no issue for us, we don't anchor all the time, but when we do i have no problem, of course i'm not the guy that sets the anchor either, maybe my little brother will chime in here, its his job!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had both, my aquasport was rough riding (225 explorer) but built well, no complaints there, my hydrosports (20' vector) rode great, BUT the hull delaminated on me and I sunk it offshore about 10 miles at night..... I'm sure it was a freak accident and they are great boats, but swimming in the gulf at night waiting on the CG to come get you will kind of put a bad taste in your mouth! 

Hydrosport said that the hull delammed because of "impact with obstruction" but I never hit anything.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I had an Osprey 175 and it was a great boat, absolutely zero problems with it. I have a 205 Osprey now. My main complaint with it is access to the pumps, but it is also a fine boat. The Johnson that came with it was an absolute pile of crap. It has been replaced by a Suzuki 150.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> My wife has decreed that we need a bigger, nicer boat... And NO projects or fixer-uppers...


Can't help you on the boat question .... but whatever you do don't trade the wife in. Sounds like she's a keeper for sure!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> i have a 23 WA, if you get down here (pace,Fl) i can take yall out and see if its something you would consider. I understand she wants maximum fishing room but a good WA doesn't loose fishing room. Most people think a WA looses alot of fishing room, some do some dont. I love mine for the most part, i keep all my gear stowed away from the weather, the kids play in it (even though you don't have any), my wife can pee in peace, and if the weather gets really bad we have some where to go.
> 
> Be very careful of the Trophy brand, they are bayliners "offshore" name. they are entry level boats not that thats bad but they tend to come with junk motors and most of them have wiring issues and their hardware is not good even if it is stainless its not the "304" or "314" or whatever number we call the marine grade stainless.
> 
> And anchoring is no issue for us, we don't anchor all the time, but when we do i have no problem, of course i'm not the guy that sets the anchor either, maybe my little brother will chime in here, its his job!


We might have to take you up on that. haha.

I know about Trophy. But it is the only saltwater boat available around here right now. So it is worth looking at. It is hard to set up appts on the coast to look at boats. No one wants to show on weekends now that snapper season is in. Then add in a 4 hr drive in each direction for me to look, then a whole nother trip back after bank loan approved. So ANY local boat is worth a lokk. haha.

Anchoring will be an issue for me. We anchor 100% of time and I am the one that drops and retrieves anchor. While on saltwater, my buddy will drive, but 50 weeks of the year the boat will be freshwater and it will just be me and the wife. So I get driving and anchor duty. she has bad elbow on one arm and bad shoulder on other. She cant pull an anchor. I could get a windlass, but I've never used one, so am unfamiliar with it's use and capabilities.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I've had both, my aquasport was rough riding (225 explorer) but built well, no complaints there, my hydrosports (20' vector) rode great, BUT the hull delaminated on me and I sunk it offshore about 10 miles at night..... I'm sure it was a freak accident and they are great boats, but swimming in the gulf at night waiting on the CG to come get you will kind of put a bad taste in your mouth!
> 
> Hydrosport said that the hull delammed because of "impact with obstruction" but I never hit anything.


Good info to know. The WHOLE point of the bigger boat is for a better ride. I have one missing and one herniated disc in my back, so I want a comfy ride. The 225Explorer was high on the list, but not so much any more. I guess it should still be better than the 17ft Edgewater that we are using now. maybe....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hydra Sport hands down. But it will be almost impossible to find one in the price range you mentioned.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Hydra Sport hands down. But it will be almost impossible to find one in the price range you mentioned.



Have already found 8-10 that are well in my price range.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Have already found 8-10 that are well in my price range.


How old and which hull?


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

*Posted on Craigslist yesterday*

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5045362162.html

Not mine, just saw it while I was looking through.

Saw this Cobia as well.
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5045354542.html


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

Any boat that can handle 5 people safely and comfortably for less then 12,000 is going to be a project boat.

Im sorry.

My opinion of a project boat is anything over 15 years old. Its a project, pumps, motor, gauges, valves, hoses, gel coat, thru holes. etc. Its going to be a project.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

BubbaFett said:


> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5045362162.html
> 
> Not mine, just saw it while I was looking through.
> 
> ...


That Aquasport is one that I am looking at. I had not seen the 24ft Cobia. It may be too large to fit in my driveway. haha what a problem to have. I was looking at a Cobia 204, but it sold.



chad403 said:


> Any boat that can handle 5 people safely and comfortably for less then 12,000 is going to be a project boat.
> 
> Im sorry.
> 
> My opinion of a project boat is anything over 15 years old. Its a project, pumps, motor, gauges, valves, hoses, gel coat, thru holes. etc. Its going to be a project.


Haha. Your idea of a project boat and mine are very different. The things that you listed above are routine maintenance to me. A project boat is one that you have to cut the floor out, scoop out the wet foam, replace it and fiberglass a new floor and stringers into. Even replacing the transom and replacing ALL electrical systems, fuel systems, etc. TOTAL teardown and restoration. My current boat is a 1971 Kingfisher that has been great. I replaced the engine last year and converted it to a single cable helm. It did have cables and pulleys. Super boat, just not big enough.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I thought all boats were 'project boats'. My buddy bought a new one last year and I can't count the number of times that the dealer sent someone out for repairs.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You are right. haha.

I guess what she really means is no more total rebuilds.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a H-S 2250 Vector that you are welcome to look at and drive. It's in OB. I'm out of town but will be back next weekend.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Step 1 almost complete. We went and bought a Nissan Titan SV today to pull whatever boat we end up with. All that is left is to sign the papers when the bank opens on Monday, we have to wait to get exact payoff on our curent truck

Have appt to go look at a 22ft Aquasport tomorrow AM.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I guess "Tag I'm it!!!" My wife bought the bigger truck to tow the bigger boat today.
:-O


----------

